# i need help finding an easy upload form???



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i think that's wat u call it. 

i want ppl to be able to upload pics of them in my tees, so i get the pic in an email then i decide if i put it up.

i looked on a few scrpt places but i came up empty, i dunno if i used the right search words?

i have next to no script/code experience so it needs to be easy to install and set up.

can anyone help please?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could browse through the form processing category at HotScripts and find one that handles file uploads:
http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/Form_Processors/index.html

Here's one example:
http://www.hotscripts.com/Detailed/29699.html


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> You could browse through the form processing category at HotScripts and find one that handles file uploads:
> http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/Form_Processors/index.html
> 
> Here's one example:
> http://www.hotscripts.com/Detailed/29699.html


thanks Rodney  i uploaded that form, just having trouble getting the pics to send to my email. it says to do this 
define("FILEUPLOADS",true); // set to true to allow file attachments
but i am having hassles finding where to put it and getting it to work.

can anyone help please?


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

Brutal Tees said:


> thanks Rodney  i uploaded that form, just having trouble getting the pics to send to my email. it says to do this
> define("FILEUPLOADS",true); // set to true to allow file attachments
> but i am having hassles finding where to put it and getting it to work.
> 
> can anyone help please?


ok, i surprised myself and figured it out, but i have one more problem. once i submit the form it takes me to a 'thank you' page. but i want it to take me back to my home page after u submit the form. i searched the code but can't find where to change it. can anyone help if i send them the php file?


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

lol, nevermind i worked it out  thanks guys


----------

